
Analyzing WhatsApp Calls with Wireshark, Radare2 and Frida - based2
https://medium.com/@schirrmacher/analyzing-whatsapp-calls-176a9e776213
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/ezcwr1/analyzing_wh...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/ezcwr1/analyzing_whatsapp_calls_with_wireshark_radare2/)

